# South Bend Collet Markings and Labels



## rw1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey all,

I was cleaning up some 5c collets over the weekend.  About a dozen or so Hardinge and found 3 South Bend Collets in the batch.  

It got me thinking about how OLD these collets may be -- maybe have a reference for a time study on how SB labelled their goods over the years.  

The Hardinge collets have their Name printed on the top of the collets.  

The South Bend Collets (I have) are printed on the side of the collet just above the Keyway.

Finally, from a 1963 SB Catalog their collets are labeled       <-R-S-B-< for STEEL Collets, and stamped "SOUTH BEND" on the top of the Brass Collets.

SO, somewhere down the line SB marked their collets in different ways.  A few PICS:






My Collets.....


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 3, 2013)

I know the RSB is for "Red Stripe", which are South Bend's highest quality collet, as they made at least two different quality/price-point options.  

I have to look at mine, but my lathe was produced in 1965, no proof the collets are the same year, but most likely.  They look different than that- with an actual red somewhere on there- I have to look when I am home. 

I have some literature somewhere on them too.  Thanks for posting!  Never saw that "cam rounded" info before- and hadn't thought of that dynamic.


Bernie


----------



## rw1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Bernie,

Yes, that Cam Ground machining was interesting.  Looking forward to seeing those collets of yours!

I just was looking on Grizzly - dot - com and see they have TWO types of collets: "Precision" labeled collets..... and "South Bend Collets".   Precision are $6.95 each and SB are $9.95 each I wonder if those SB are "Cam Ground" and techically better than the Chinese ones?!  Or perhaps the SBs are Taiwan?


----------

